# I just want SOMEONE.



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I'm sure this is going to sound really sad, pathetic, and desperate but I really don't have anywhere to get this off my chest. Granted I would rather be saying this to someone in person, but I can't really bring myself to do it.

Anyways, I was walking back to my dorm from class today, and felt like crap almost the entire way back because of all the freaking couples holding hands between A & B. That focal point and my eyes were like magnets of similar charge. Every time I saw a freaking couple I looked away as quickly as possible. What's worse is I could feel my hand clenching the empty air wishing I had a girl's hand to grab. It just amazes me though, how people can take the little things like that for granted. And what really pisses me off are some of the *******s I know who have gf's. They're unattractive both literally and figuratively speaking and it just frustrates me that there are some women who go out with these douchebags while people like me lie awake at night for hours wishing there was someone else. Admittedly, losing my virginity isn't very high on my list of priorities, I just want to have a girl to hold in my arms, someone to be strong for. And I feel constantly deprived of that. 

What really sucks is this ****ING SA makes me so paranoid around women that my knees shake and I avoid eye contact at all costs so I look like I'm just this un-confident or awkward guy which isn't me. I would like to think I'm a really strong person...I just wish I could project that confidence onto others. For example, there is a girl I find particularly attractive in one of my classes but I'm afraid to make eye contact out of paranoia, and because I feel like it is morally wrong because I feel the same way towards multiple people in several classes and to flirt with multiple women just makes me feel like I'm just looking for promiscuous sex or something so to speak, which I'm not.

So, now that I've made myself look like a complete and desperate loser...But this was just something I had to get out in some medium, because God knows I can't tell anyone I know in person this. :|


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

1. i understand how you feel (including feeling pathetic about it lol)
2. there's nothing wrong with flirting with more than one person, if you're not dating someone. it's not immoral or anything; it's normal. you're keeping your options open.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

This might sound strange, but can you make a list of reasons why having someone in your life would be better than the way things are now?

I tried and I could only come up with about 8 reasons myself. I was surprised how hard it is to validate the desire to be in a relationship.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Personally I don't see anything wrong with that. You are open and you have options. 

It's better than having high standards. You are simply opening yourself up to possibilities.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Red Sun said:


> This might sound strange, but can you make a list of reasons why having someone in your life would be better than the way things are now?
> 
> I tried and I could only come up with about 8 reasons myself. I was surprised how hard it is to validate the desire to be in a relationship.


1.) I wouldn't feel so alone
2.) I would have someone to open up to and not have to keep walls up for (HUGE DEAL IMO)
3.) I would know that at the end of the day there is someone who cares about me, not because they have to, but because they WANT to.
4.) I have NO idea what that feels like.
5.) Huge confidence booster. When I was trying to get a relationship going with the last crush I had (which fell through for just stupid reasons) I was really motivated to get my work done, and to do it quickly and efficiently.
6.) The whole physical touch thing.
7.) If I knew one person cared deeply enough, that would be enough for me to not feel like I have to please everyone.

This may only be 7 reasons, but I'm looking at this qualitatively, not quantitatively.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

"the whole physical touch thing" is called skin hunger. weird name, right?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

how is having a woman going to make your sa better? wouldnt that complicate things?


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Red Sun said:


> This might sound strange, but can you make a list of reasons why having someone in your life would be better than the way things are now?
> 
> I tried and I could only come up with about 8 reasons myself. I was surprised how hard it is to validate the desire to be in a relationship.


I don't understand why he has to justify the reasons for wanting companionship. It is normal for every human to want to be involved romantically with someone else, especially if they have never done such a thing before. It would be very abnormal if he didn't want to be in any type of relationship or have a companion at some point in his life.

Getting back to the point... I can certainly relate to what you are saying here. Recently, I've been forcing myself to talk to girls much more often, but my main problem with my anxiety is that I am unable to form meaningful friendships, let alone relationships with females. I can't ever get past the acquaintance stage.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Red Sun said:


> This might sound strange, but can you make a list of reasons why having someone in your life would be better than the way things are now?
> 
> I tried and I could only come up with about 8 reasons myself. I was surprised how hard it is to validate the desire to be in a relationship.


"Only" eight? How many do you need? Depending on what those reasons are, eight might be plenty. Not wanting to feel alone is a sufficient reason in and of itself to desire companionship, as far as I'm concerned. I wouldn't even need one reason more, much less seven.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

I was just asking out of curiosity. Thanks for posting your list Speratus, it's interesting. I especially like the last one. Here are the 8 I had:

1. cuddling/warm body at night (the whole physical touch thing haha)
2. sex
3. someone to look forward coming home to
4. someone to share experiences with instead of doing things on your own all the time
5. keep you from going crazy, humans are social beings
6. it's a goal in life
7. someone to help you when you are down, and vice versa
8. someone to support you in goals instead of having to motivate yourself all the time

I say 7 or 8 is few because it was hard to come up with them, and if I had to justify most other major life decisions I could easily come up with at least 20 good reasons.

Funny how most of the reasons we came up with are somewhat selfish. Also that a lot of the reasons can be satisfied by good friendship, and are not just exclusive to romantic relationships.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> how is having a woman going to make your sa better? wouldnt that complicate things?


My SA more affects me getting out and meeting people. Once I get past that part I'm usually fine. Unfortunately I am REALLY bad with meeting people. My one good friend passed by me today and I didn't even notice him because I was staring at the ground because eye contact makes me nauseous. 

If I had a gf, I don't think I would be nervous or have any problems talking to her. Well, if I could make it to that stage anyway...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think your guitar class would be a good place to try and meet someone.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Believe me, I really want to...just the thought of trying to talk to them in person or even make eye contact mortifies me...


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think you should feel pathetic about this at all. All people, no matter what, want someone to be around or to hold or to love or to talk to. It's human nature as we're social creatures. Don't let that natural feeling make you feel pathetic.
I really hope you find someone because I've read a lot of your posts and you sound like such a nice guy. A girl would be lucky to have you. I know you've probably heard it a a million times, but it will happen one day. You'll have a great girl and be happy with her.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel Speratus, it's the same for me.



Speratus said:


> My SA more affects me getting out and meeting people. Once I get past that part I'm usually fine. Unfortunately I am REALLY bad with meeting people. My one good friend passed by me today and I didn't even notice him because I was staring at the ground because eye contact makes me nauseous.
> 
> If I had a gf, I don't think I would be nervous or have any problems talking to her. Well, if I could make it to that stage anyway...


The same. I just can't initiate but I'm usually fine after that.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Appreciate just where you're coming from. Been there more than once before (only with me it was feeling/believing I'd never get a boyfriend), and remember only too well how it felt to me at those times. 

Funnily enough, this thread is reminding me of an anxiety self help book I recently picked up which has a section in it covering the principles of Graded Exposure in CBT to overcome specific fears (as this is something I'm about to try myself for different reasons). I remember that there was an example given in it (to demonstrate how the ideas work) describing what a guy did to overcome their fear of talking to attractive women/asking them out. Which basically involved the guy starting off with the least anxiety provoking situations i.e. asking an attractive female store clerk for help, having a conversation with a female stranger etc and then as his confidence grew gradually moving onto more difficult situations i.e. asking someone out over the phone, face to face etc. Till eventually he became confident enough to tackle all the situations which previous produced such strong feelings of anxiety in him.

This is just a suggestion...but if you're interested, I'm more than happy to let you know the details of the self help books I'm working with to use these ideas - if you feel this is something which might be useful to you.


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

Sometimes it helps if you lock on to something to help you change your mindset. Usually I can find a good number of songs with similar themes and tones that will, at least temporarily, put me in a mind state that boosts the chances of accomplishing what I want.

For instance, you really want to be able to talk to girls. Ok, so in order to talk to women you need some sort of confidence, and its not an easy task with the SA. I find that listening to songs where the artist sounds confident in him/herself, songs about being at parties, carefree songs about relationships, etc. are usually the best for getting yourself prepared to do it on your own. Put yourself in the shoes of the artist and try and emulate that confidence, that same feeling that the artist tries to display. Its not unreasonable because art imitates life. Flip it, and you have life imitating art, and surprisingly enough, sometimes PLAYING a role can help you actually open you up to changing yourself to BE that role.

Suggestions I have for you, one I really like right now, Brother Ali - "Baby Don't Go."

To give a little background, Brother Ali is a big guy, a little overweight, albino, legally blind, and yet the entire song is about how he's comfortable with himself, approaches a girl at a bar/danceclub, and tries to show her why he's better than all the "boys" at the club. The best advice I can give (and I wish it was easier to follow my own advice) is that if you emulate that same air of confidence, almost overzealous pride in yourself, you'll attract women in no time. Give it a shot, bro.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Red Sun said:


> I was just asking out of curiosity. Thanks for posting your list Speratus, it's interesting. I especially like the last one. Here are the 8 I had:
> 
> 1. cuddling/warm body at night (the whole physical touch thing haha)
> 2. sex
> ...


some of them CAN be satisfied by friendship, but if you only have one good friend... i don't know if this applies to other people, but i don't ask my best friend to do everything with me that i want her to because i know just how dependent i am on her and it makes me feel like a loser. whereas, if you're in a relationship, it's normal to spend most of your time doing things together.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I just started to cry for real... It's a mixture of reading your post, alcohol, and pj harvey's black hearted love song which is playing through my headphones. I feel like you


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

tigerlilly said:


> some of them CAN be satisfied by friendship, but if you only have one good friend... i don't know if this applies to other people, but i don't ask my best friend to do everything with me that i want her to because i know just how dependent i am on her and it makes me feel like a loser. whereas, if you're in a relationship, it's normal to spend most of your time doing things together.


Yes I think that's true in most cases. I can think of a few really close friendships that I know of where the pair would do almost everything together, but I think that's the exception to the rule.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

tigerlilly said:


> "the whole physical touch thing" is called skin hunger. weird name, right?


mind_games started a thread about it here, good read.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, I can say I know where you're coming from. I'm a girl who's never been in any kind of relationship. Probably because I don't trust people enough and I would think that they were just pretending to like me, having a laugh with their friends about it, and then purposely publicly humiliate me and tell the world about all of my faults.

And yet I sometimes want a relationship so badly that I end up liking any male who I know in real life who seems nice.

Why? I don't know. Maybe I just want an honest-to-goodness friend who I can completely be myself around. Maybe my fear of being touched has gone on for so long that I just want physical human contact (skin hunger sounds interesting...hm).

But yeah, you definitely don't sound pathetic.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

ilikebooks said:


> Yeah, I can say I know where you're coming from. I'm a girl who's never been in any kind of relationship. Probably because I don't trust people enough and I would think that they were just pretending to like me, having a laugh with their friends about it, and then purposely publicly humiliate me and tell the world about all of my faults.
> 
> And yet I sometimes want a relationship so badly that I end up liking any male who I know in real life who seems nice.
> 
> ...


You sound SO much like me 

Speratus, rememeber that girls like nice guys like you and you won't be single your entire life. I think the most important thing is to build stronger relationships with friends, and then see where that leads you  Remember to smile


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

ilikebooks said:


> Yeah, I can say I know where you're coming from. I'm a girl who's never been in any kind of relationship. Probably because I don't trust people enough and I would think that they were just pretending to like me, having a laugh with their friends about it, and then purposely publicly humiliate me and tell the world about all of my faults.
> 
> And yet I sometimes want a relationship so badly that I end up liking any male who I know in real life who seems nice.
> 
> ...


except for the fact that you actually capitalize words and i don't, i could've written that post... sounds just like me. lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sadly, I just want her.


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

Us SA'ers fall in love to easy for anyone who shows the slightest bit of interest in us. Actually we fall in lust, not love, with other people we like. We only think its love because we've never experienced to many relationships or people being attracted to us.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

ilikebooks said:


> Yeah, I can say I know where you're coming from. I'm a girl who's never been in any kind of relationship. Probably because I don't trust people enough and I would think that they were just pretending to like me, having a laugh with their friends about it, and then purposely publicly humiliate me and tell the world about all of my faults.
> 
> And yet I sometimes want a relationship so badly that I end up liking any male who I know in real life who seems nice.
> 
> ...


That sounds like something I would post, seriously.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to think like you... until I got a gf and realized how wrong I was. I highly suggest that you start small and work up.

You are also 19, you don't need to work yourself up on getting a GF. You have time, it is not like the expectations of 19 years old are to find a gf and be with them. You may see people in relationships at that age but they don't all last. 

Be lucky that you are single, your insecurities will not disappear once you get a gf. Get some friends, join a club, do anything that you want to do. A relationship will not satisfy everything in your life. 

Stand Tall and be proud!


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

SloopjohnB said:


> I used to think like you... until I got a gf and realized how wrong I was. I highly suggest that you start small and work up.
> 
> You are also 19, you don't need to work yourself up on getting a GF. You have time, it is not like the expectations of 19 years old are to find a gf and be with them. You may see people in relationships at that age but they don't all last.
> 
> ...


I'm not looking for "The one" by any means yet...just someone. And I don't feel too insecure about myself. I realize I am human and have my own fair share of flaws, but I like to think they are outweighed by my strengths. And I would rather have someone and lose them now while there is time to look for the one, rather than find "the one" only to lose them. I dunno if that made sense or not lol. I'm not looking for a GF because I feel pressured by society to have one, but dude, I've never even held hands with a girl. Literally, ZERO skin-skin contact.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

excuse me if this sounds pathetic...
i don't have THAT little self-esteem. i know i have good qualities. the thing that tears me down is that i feel like there's something about me (the way my SA makes me look to others) that makes me undesireable, and i'd like someone to disprove that.
and i actually had a boyfriend for a little while, a guy i'd liked for 2 years. we didn't really last long, so there wasn't much in the way of contact, but it made me more confident to think i wasn't that weird because i was no longer the only girl in my grade (maybe not quite the ONLY one, but the only one i knew) who had never dated.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

Speratus said:


> I'm not looking for "The one" by any means yet...just someone. And I don't feel too insecure about myself. I realize I am human and have my own fair share of flaws, but I like to think they are outweighed by my strengths. And I would rather have someone and lose them now while there is time to look for the one, rather than find "the one" only to lose them. I dunno if that made sense or not lol. I'm not looking for a GF because I feel pressured by society to have one, but dude, I've never even held hands with a girl. Literally, ZERO skin-skin contact.


Not one person or thing will fix your flaws, that's a common mistake made by many people. You need to understand that you have things you can control and can't control. What your feeling bad about is that you are not in a relationship. DUDE, you are 19, I was 23 when I first kissed a girl and was in a relationship. I have a friend who was 40 when he first kissed a girl, married and had a kid of his own. What I realized about relationships is that its a part of me, not all of me. I am not defined by my relationship status.

You said that your SA keeps you from getting out, well that limits your chances of meeting girls and people in general. You have to stop worrying that you are not in a relationship, get out of the house and do it. That is more likely the best way to do it.

I know that I may sound like the rest of those people out there who don't understand SA but it has worked for me. It may not be the way for you but don't reject something you haven't tried.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

SloopjohnB said:


> Not one person or thing will fix your flaws, that's a common mistake made by many people. You need to understand that you have things you can control and can't control. What your feeling bad about is that you are not in a relationship. DUDE, you are 19, I was 23 when I first kissed a girl and was in a relationship. I have a friend who was 40 when he first kissed a girl, married and had a kid of his own. What I realized about relationships is that its a part of me, not all of me. I am not defined by my relationship status.
> 
> You said that your SA keeps you from getting out, well that limits your chances of meeting girls and people in general. You have to stop worrying that you are not in a relationship, get out of the house and do it. That is more likely the best way to do it.
> 
> I know that I may sound like the rest of those people out there who don't understand SA but it has worked for me. It may not be the way for you but don't reject something you haven't tried.


No offense to you, as I understand you are trying to help and everything, but my LARGEST problem BY FAR, is that I'm being controlled by my fear. I always feel helpless and unable to control my ability to simply interact to get to the point where I CAN pursue something. Additionally, I'm not looking for a relationship to "fix my flaws". I have flaws and accept them, but I also have a great many strengths which I feel ultimately outweigh my flaws. Also, I understand the whole mathematics in relationships well enough to know there should be three people in one. (Me, them, we). I'm upset because my SA always seems to stop me from going after something I want. When has chasing a goal ever been a bad thing?


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Speratus said:


> When has chasing a goal ever been a bad thing?


When it causes suffering! /Buddha


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

Speratus said:


> No offense to you, as I understand you are trying to help and everything, but my LARGEST problem BY FAR, is that I'm being controlled by my fear. I always feel helpless and unable to control my ability to simply interact to get to the point where I CAN pursue something. Additionally, I'm not looking for a relationship to "fix my flaws". I have flaws and accept them, but I also have a great many strengths which I feel ultimately outweigh my flaws. Also, I understand the whole mathematics in relationships well enough to know there should be three people in one. (Me, them, we). I'm upset because my SA always seems to stop me from going after something I want. When has chasing a goal ever been a bad thing?


You know your goal, identifying it is good. The next step is achieving it. I thought just like you when I was 19, it only takes time and experience to start understanding things in this world.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I know how you feel. I feel the same way. I go to school and everytime I see a lot of couples holding hands, and kissing each other in public I get really upset. I cried one time when I got to my room because I see a lot of couples out there holding hands and making out , and I just want a girl in my life just like everyone else. sometimes I take a drive for a long time just thinking about how i am going to get a girl. This is destroying my life, and killing my grades in school. I am trying to get into pharmacy school, so I don't want my grades to drop too much, but I can't help it. I know i am not much help, but I just wanted to tell you that I feel the same way you do.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

BTW you might want to ask friends or family to set you up on a date. I couldn't ask a girl out on a date so I had friends set me up with one, but we never met, and I am still alone.


----------



## problematic (Oct 15, 2008)

I have had SA as long as I can remember and I am married now. Despite what everyone says I find that having someone who loves me and can satisfy the needs that you listed makes me feel a lot better. I no longer have as much problems with depression and I have someone who boosts my self esteem in social situations. My SA is a lot better as a result. 

Yes, a relationship can't cure everything but it can help a lot. I totally know where you are coming from with this post. Before I found my husband I used to spend a lot of time imagining my significant other and how great things would be like you do. I think your thoughts are accurate.

Keep working on finding a gf. Don't give up. SA gives us more setbacks but if you keep trying eventually something has to give. Maybe you could try meeting someone of the internet (less intimidating). Try talking to girls who seem shy. People are often attracted to people who are similar to themselves.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I really want someone, too, but I think the issue is that I'm unhappy with myself. I don't want to get into a relationship and make the other person miserable. I need to work on myself first, become happy by myself, and _then_ pursue dating.


----------



## tictoxic (Apr 28, 2009)

How exactly do you SA guys/girls go about flirting anyway? I've noticed some guys looking at me lately (cute ones even) and I cannot bring myself to react appropriately. I avoid eye contact/pretend I don't see them and run away pretty much.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, Speratus. I'm 19 years old, never had a bf, been kissed, been on a date, etc. etc. I'm watching all my friends starting to get into relationships (though admittedly, their bfs always turn out to be *******s), and I'm perpetually alone. Its probably the most depressing part of SA for me. 

Ok, I wrote this really rambling, self-pitying vent about my problems, but I'll keep it short and sweet to spare everyone, lol. Your not alone, and don't give up hope.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

tictoxic said:


> How exactly do you SA guys/girls go about flirting anyway? I've noticed some guys looking at me lately (cute ones even) and I cannot bring myself to react appropriately. I avoid eye contact/pretend I don't see them and run away pretty much.


That's what I do. If a pretty girl looks at me, I look away. Then I avoid all contact with her.

I've had girls show interest in me in the past, and that seems to be the dealkiller. If I'm interested in her only as a friend, I can talk. If I like her as more than a friend, or if she's interested in me, my tongue becomes glued to my mouth.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, it actually looks like he's made some good progress ...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/ha-well-this-is-never-simple-is-it-63067/

It's kind of interesting to compare threads like these. Things can change pretty fast.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, I see. Well done!


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been talking to this one girl in my classes and I don't want her just for sex. I don't know how to evolve the relationship I have with her into something more. Whenever I call she seems so ready to go hang out but unfortunately her schedule is busy when mine is free, though we have hung out before. I want to be there to hold her and make her laugh, etc. But to be completely honest, I don't know whether she likes me or not which is killing me inside which leads to sleepless nights wondering if she does or doesn't.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, for me, I despised relationships in the past because I didn't understand the importance they play on our lives. So coming from a spiritual stand point, I was less aware as you are now. Ironically, sometimes it seems it's the pain of not having someone that drives our hunger and motivation. If you think feeling lonely is bad, try asking out a whole bunch of girls and getting a no back to back to back. Still, even this builds confidence.

First, let me state that it IS NOT easy to go beyond your comfort zone and just do certain things. We all understand how hard that can be. However, dating seems to be a learning experience. As stupid as this sounds, you can also relate the learning process of dating to riding a bike because you are motivated, you attempt, fail, try again, fail, and finally it just happens. Ironically, we don't realy learn anything without an option of failure or attempts. In other words, you may become so lonely your hugging trees and kissing pictures but unless you do something about it nothing will happen. It really is that horrifically realistic, but it can also be beneficial as it will teach you many things about your willpower. It will also help you set realistic boundries to obtain success.

There is no "be a badass and get the girl" stradegy. If you haven't noticed already, there are women, like men, who are incredibly good and wholesome people who want the same level of support and love you do. There are no gimmicks when it comes to what you feel inside, so don't settle for the belief that women are one way and men are the other because it will bring you down. Keep your standards high yet reasonable and with rightous meaning and you will find what you are looking for.

With that being said, there is no simple way you gain confidence when you feel like crap. You don't need confidence for women to like you persay, but it does help you have confidence so you can date, etc. Therefore, get rid of the notion you have to be confident for people to like you. Instead, focus on what you need and what in your life. Even the attempt of being progressive towards a goal will make you feel better than doing nothing at all. Just take it easy on yourself and don't see dating as a big thing. In fact, the hardest part of getting to know someone is starting it off. After that it becomes easier and more comfortable as time progresses. I don't care what anyone else says, SA is a learned condition, especially being with the level of intelligence on these boards, and therefore give yourself permission to unlearn SA slowly. Try and you get what you want or at least learn something valuable in the process.


----------



## FoxLuvr72 (Dec 13, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> i know i have good qualities. the thing that tears me down is that i feel like there's something about me (the way my SA makes me look to others) that makes me undesireable, and i'd like someone to disprove that.


That is just how I feel too.

I've never had a relationship and I'm 37. It's quite embarrassing that I'm admitting that. I've been on my own for so long I don't think I could handle having someone and yet I still get those needs for skin hunger and loving warmth from another person. It makes me sick knowing I'll never satisfy those needs and I'll have these yearns for things until i die.
Even if I didn't have SA and had self-esteem I still wouldn't go out to clubs
and such cause I know my plainess won't attract any male attention.
All three of my sisters have attracted partners while I just seem to get over-looked. I sometimes hate them for being better looking and attracting partners and then I hate myself for hating them. :cry


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

Although this original post is almost a year gone, I would like to say that I feel a lot of the same. Companionship would be wonderful right now. I am not sure how to form those types of bonds. I have people that I call friends, but building a stronger relationship doesn't seem to be happening and I am honestly not even sure how to do so.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a believer in destiny. I think if two people are supposed to be together no matter what happens they will be. Love and destiny always finds a way . It's like that movie Final Destination where death always catches up to them in the end. Except death is love.. erm yeah you get what I mean lmao xD.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't believe in destiny. If destiny dictates that I must wait over 28 years to find someone while I pine away with loneliness, then screw destiny. I'll make my own. Now, off to a coffee shop for me.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm with you, Speratus.


----------

